
FDA Phonetic and Orthographic Computer Analysis Program - jcr
http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/ResourcesForYou/Industry/ucm400127.htm
======
jcr
The POCA software was mentioned in the "How FDA Reviews Proposed Drug Names"
PDF and is somewhat interesting reading:

[http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/DrugSafety/MedicationErro...](http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/DrugSafety/MedicationErrors/ucm080867.pdf)

The PDF was previously submitted by 'aclimatt' here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10079659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10079659)

